# BestBeginer lathe ?



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

What is the Best wood lathe for beginners at a reasonable price. Would have to be big enough to make table pedestals and bowls .


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Well... I started with a Grizzly G1067Z which is now discontinued. Grizzly does have several models available wherein your question depends largely upon your budget. The G0462 would be bottom of the line capable of doing what you want, but you'll need to add a shelf and some sand bags or something, if you're going to be swinging large obnoxious chunks of firewood for bowls.

Grizzly parts I've ordered, have been found to be pretty reasonable, were shipped quickly, and freight was reasonable. I've been impressed with them so far.

As a beginner, looking at your budget, bear in mind the lathe is only a small part of the equation, you'll be spending a bunch on tooling and supplies as well. Don't blow your whole budget on the lathe, you'll need chucks and mandrels, turning tools, sand papers, glues, finishes, etc. etc. etc.

Then you'll need stock to turn, moisture meter to check it and see if it's turnable. Stabilizing pot, resins... The list is pretty broad!!

BUT IT'S ALL WORTH IT!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Jun 10, 2016)

I just started turning myself so I won't speak towards brand, etc. but I think your best bet for finding one is Craigslist. You can pick up a lathe, tools, chucks etc. all pretty cheap to start out with. I would do that until you have an idea of specific needs for you and your preferences. Once you'veturned for awhile, you can upgrade to what works best for you. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2016)

Which part of Cali are you in. I can look on Craigslist in my free time next week. A used one is always a good starter...

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks guys , I appreciate the help. Used one does sound like the way to go as my budget is low at the moment. I'm in Mendocino area ,Ripjack13 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 10, 2016)

What size table bases are you looking to turn? That might be the limiting factor on whether or not you need to go big right off the bat or not. If you do bases like I've done that are 20+ inches across then you're looking at a fairly good sized lathe.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 10, 2016)

Agree with Colin, sounds like you're looking for a "big" beginner's lathe. A 16" might work for you. You might be able to find a used Nova that size pretty reasonable. If you want variable speed, the price jumps up a good bit...


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 10, 2016)

Doesn't sound to me like you're looking for a beginner lathe. Sounds to me like you are looking for a big lathe for a good price? Honestly, I'd suggest getting a good one off the bat. You buy a quality lathe that'll handle your intentions, you'll be able to sell it pretty easy if you end up looking to get out of it. If you do keep it, a good one will last a long time, where a cheap one won't. Nova, Powermatic, Laguna, OneWay, Robust... You're probably looking at a $2k lathe or better, but those big boys hold their value a lot better than smaller or lesser quality lathes. JMO of course.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Maybe I'll start with a smaller one. I'm thinking 14" and should b able to turn in outboard position .


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

Remember there is no such thing as "best" anything broadly speaking. Just look for a lathe that will perform the way you want, then determine if it has the quality you need at the proce you can afford. If it does then okay maybe it is the "best" one available at that time. 

I agree that given your requirements the used market will almost certainly be your best bet - just go in knowing it could take months for the right deal to come along. It also might be tomorrow so set the money aside and don't touch it. In the meantime also be on the lookout for chisels etc. don't buy any mandrels or chucks because you don't knkw what lathe you're getting yet. Not all good lathes have a #2 MT for example.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 10, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What is the Best wood lathe for beginners at a reasonable price. Would have to be big enough to make table pedestals and bowls .


I started with the larger Harbor Freight one and love it.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Remember there is no such thing as "best" anything broadly speaking. Just look for a lathe that will perform the way you want, then determine if it has the quality you need at the proce you can afford. If it does then okay maybe it is the "best" one available at that time.
> 
> I agree that given your requirements the used market will almost certainly be your best bet - just go in knowing it could take months for the right deal to come along. It also might be tomorrow so set the money aside and don't touch it. In the meantime also be on the lookout for chisels etc. don't buy any mandrels or chucks because you don't knkw what lathe you're getting yet. Not all good lathes have a #2 MT for example.


Thank u for ur input , totally makes sense


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Darren Young said:


> I started with the larger Harbor Freight one and love it.


What do u turn on ur lathe ?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2016)

Then again if the deal is good enough there's adapters that allow any type of taper or thread to be used with any lathe. But I should stay away from that topic and let the experienced turners address that. Just try not to buy anything like that without asking them first if it's a good deal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 10, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What do u turn on ur lathe ?


All sorts of stuff, knobs, legs, bowls. Even their $80 set of gouges has held up well for me. Had it about a year now and wouldn't not make the choice again. Got the whole thing with gouges for under $300. 

Since getting it I purchased a drill chuck, a couple smaller rests, pen turning mandrels and recently a Nova II. Go to your local HF and take a look and with their no question return policy if you hate it in a month, take it back.


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 10, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What do u turn on ur lathe ?


It's this one I bought. 

http://m.harborfreight.com/12-inch-...d-34706.html?utm_referrer=direct/not provided


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 10, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What do u turn on ur lathe ?


And here's the gouges

http://m.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-turning-set-8-pc-61794.html


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2016)

If you want to turn big stuff, you need a big lathe. Going outboard to get around a limited inboard capacity won't really help... You still need the mass of a bigger lathe to keep things from wobbling out of control.

If you're patient, the used market for name brand lathes can be rewarding. Grizzly is tough to beat on pricing for new lathes. I avoid knockoff and no name stuff just because I don't expect them to be consistent and reliable.

Hopefully you'll be able to find something that's fits your needs!


----------



## Anthony (Jun 10, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Then again if the deal is good enough there's adapters that allow any type of taper or thread to be used with any lathe. But I should stay away from that topic and let the experienced turners address that. Just try not to buy anything like that without asking them first if it's a good deal.





Darren Young said:


> And here's the gouges
> 
> http://m.harborfreight.com/professional-high-speed-steel-wood-turning-set-8-pc-61794.html


I like that idea, I think I might go that route . so many options...


----------



## Darren Young (Jun 10, 2016)

Anthony said:


> I like that idea, I think I might go that route . so many options...


I think it's a really good starter lathe. A year later and I haven't outgrown it yet. 

Someone in another forum suggested it to me last year, it was sage advise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

I'm heading up to Sacramento for the summer in about a week. Not terribly far from where you live...... I have a Jet 12"-20 Midi lathe, non variable speed. It's a bench top model and weights a little over 100 lbs. I haven't used it in along time so I would give it up cheap, or trade for some cool wood.... let me know if your interested, I can haul it up.......

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Anthony (Jun 11, 2016)

How many HP motor does it have . and how much do u want for it? U can pm me if u like . and thank u for the offer .


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

I'll shoot ya a PM


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Anthony, where are you located, I may have got you mixed up with another Cali member. anyhow this is the exact lathe and specs I removed the light from mine cause it got in my way, it was good for pen turners I guess. I'd like $150 for it. Will also consider trades if you have any neat chunks or slabs of California wood... If you're interested I will pull it out and dust it off for some pictures tomorrow... I bought it about 8 years ago for $400 new, just don't use it much now cause I have a big lathe...

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 11, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Hi Anthony, where are you located, I may have got you mixed up with another Cali member. anyhow this is the exact lathe and specs I removed the light from mine cause it got in my way, it was good for pen turners I guess. I'd like $150 for it. Will also consider trades if you have any neat chunks or slabs of California wood... If you're interested I will pull it out and dust it off for some pictures tomorrow... I bought it about 8 years ago for $400 new, just don't use it much now cause I have a big lathe...


Ha ha, I thought I put this in a PM, ah well, no secrets here, good thing I wasn't talking smack about someone.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2016)

That's a great little starter lathe Anthony. It will teach you a lot and get you turning. It won't do really big stuff but it is a good lathe. I would snap up Barry's offer as you can always get a bigger lathe later as you learn and funds allow. Some of us turners have more than one lathe anyway. Lol.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Anthony (Jun 13, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Ha ha, I thought I put this in a PM, ah well, no secrets here, good thing I wasn't talking smack about someone.....


Right ? I'm in Mendocino. I'm interested but if ur not coming my way its cool.


----------



## Tony (Jun 13, 2016)

Anthony said:


> Right ? I'm in Mendocino. I'm interested but if ur not coming my way its cool.



Anthony, I would just on that if I was you. Even if you have to drive to where he's going to be, it's worth it IMO. Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

